# new guy



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Greetings all. New here, and thought i would share a few.

This is a drawing of Taylor Swift i did for my daughters birthday









This is a John Wayne i did a friend









This is an assassins creed character from a video game. Still working on him.









I have started drawing again thanks to the urging of my wife. The pictures above have been over last few months. They have there flaws, but i have fun and see progress with every drawing. Being self taught i appreciate any tips i can get. Have a great day.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

These are really good Rykal! You do very good line weights, graduated shading, proportions, foreshortening, effective likeness..you're practically a few hair widths short of photo-realism...which is not my specialty (ha ha.. like I have a "specialty"!).

You know, if you haven't drawn in a long while, the likelihood is that you still quite a ways from your 'peak' (which is self-determined, by the way, as art is subjective). Speaking of hair width, the 'line' dividing what you produce and what you're capable of producing narrows by thin layers but when your continued endeavors get you there and that line is erased...it can be addicting, because it's like you want to keep drawing (or painting or whatever) to keep that line of communication open because the 'signal jams' occur easily...like plaque build up on the teeth: you brush it (draw some more) sooner then it comes right off but the longer you wait, the harder it is to recover it.


Umm.. I don't think any of that was helpful. Bottom line: keep doing what you're doing, because it's serving you well and you're clearly on the right track!


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words. I love the moment when i look at a portrait, and say well there you are. At that moment a picture just came to life for me. That is what i strive for. As you said the more i draw the easier it is coming. 

I have been so excited. I do not know where it is coming from but it is a joy to watch it happen.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Your wife's encouragement put your artistic passion in motion.....that's really wonderful! I'm looking forward to seeing your future work


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Portraits are very hard to do. Your work is very good. What kind of paper and pencils are you using? I suggest a smooth Bristol board and pencils 2B thru 8B. Use a good gum eraser. 

My wife encouraged me to pick up the pencil after I was recuperating from cancer a few years ago. We set up a studio in a spare bedroom with a drawing table, good lighting, music. That is the one thing that helped the most was having my space to work where I could just get away from the art for a while and walk back in and sit down and everything is still right where I left it.

Being a good artist is like being a good musician....you must practice your craft in every spare moment.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Ty for all the nice words. I use bristol board smooth. Use 2b-8b pencils. Have also started using charcoal for the deep blacks.

That is a great story which i can relate too blue. While i have not had cancer. I do have bipolar disorder. There are few things in life that slow my brain down. It was not until a few months ago when i went to see a shrink for the first time at age 40. After i was put on meds i began to notice my concentration level wass getting better. It was at that point my wife began to get on me to draw again. 

I am now able to see drawings to finish. Where i use to get frustrated or discouraged, and not finish a drawing. The peace i find in working on a drawing is incredible. It is honestly like a whole new world opening up. 

Wish you nothing but continued success with the cancer blue.


----------

